# P/T Non Benefitted Disp. HCC Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

(Non-Benefited) Dispatcher/Office Clerk - Campus Police Dept.
Institution:
*Holyoke Community College*

Location:
Holyoke, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/01/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*
a 2 years college.

*Job Description:*

Incumbents of this position transmit messages using a radio communications system; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; coordinate radio communications; answer telephones; operate a service window, maintains department records and logs; search files to obtain information; prepare and mail outgoing correspondence or parcels; prepare correspondence, forms, files, and reports for processing, storage, or forwarding; answer inquiries; operate standard office machines and equipment; assist the Chief of Police with administrative tasks, and perform related work as required.

*DUTIES:*


Dispatches police officers to locations requiring police services.
Transmits and monitors messages from radio communications equipment in accordance with established procedures of the department.
Answers telephone calls and provides routine information concerning department services according to established procedures.
Maintains police records as incident reports, arrest reports, and accident reports, also updates and maintains the daily police log and Clery Act informational log.
Operates emergency communication systems including RAVE and ALERTUS, relays messages and instructions to mobile or landline telephones, to computer emails, may operate public address systems where available.
Checks operating condition of office equipment and reports malfunctions to the proper authority.
Files material such as correspondence, reports, applications, etc. in accordance with a prescribed classification system.
Prepares standardized forms such as receipts, etc. according to detailed procedures.
Receives and distributes incoming mail, memoranda, packages, etc. to appropriate individuals within the assigned unit.
Locates and withdraws information from records by using electronic data display terminals, searching hard copy files, etc. in order to respond to inquiries or requests by department members, and others with authorization who have a need to know.
Operates standard office machines and equipment requiring brief orientation for use such as photocopiers, scanners, fax machines, and other copying machines, file retrieval equipment, central console telephone systems, viewers or processors, calculators, public address systems, paging devices, 2-way radios, binders, hand collators, perforators, folders, shredders, or similar equipment.
Reviews forms, lists, documents, correspondence and/or applications for accuracy and completeness.
Makes copies of department forms and ensures that adequate stock is maintained.
Ensures that commonly used office supplies are ordered and maintained at adequate levels.
Assists the Chief of Police with projects, proposals, and official responses by preparing documentation.
Observe, through a closed circuit television system of HCC property for signs of disturbances, criminal activity, and hazards.
Monitors the fire alarm system for activation and trouble notices and takes appropriate action.
Operates DCJIS equipment to receive and transmit messages, and performs requests for criminal justice information.
Perform typing functions in which speed is not essential, such as typing forms, routine correspondence, envelopes, labels, index cards, etc.
*Requirements:*

*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS: *Two to three year's office experience; Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities; Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls; Skill in operating DCJIS equipment; Skill in operating emergency notification systems, access control systems, CCTV equipment and public address systems; Knowledge of the methods of operating radio communications equipment; Knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures including office record keeping, office correspondence, and the types of office equipment and supplies and business letter preparation; Excellent computer skills; Experience in Microsoft Suite; Proficiency in oral, written communication; Excellent interpersonal skills; Demonstrated ability to maintain confidentiality and exercise sound judgment.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: *Associates degree.

*HOURLY RATE:* $13-$15 per hour; non-benefited

*HOURS:* Up to 18.5 hours per week; (1st and 2nd shifts/7am-3 pm and 3-11 pm)

*FUNDING:* Trust

*Additional Information:*

Holyoke Community College is committed to excellence and opportunity through diversity in education and employment. Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, and national origin, in its education programs or employment.

*- All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa. 
- Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.*

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants interested in applying MUST submit the following documents via online:


Resume/CV
Letter of Interest (Cover Letter) and
List of references with names, e-mail addresses, & telephone numbers of three professional references
*DEADLINE:* Screening will begin will applications received by *December 14, 2018*. Additional applications may be considered until position is filled.

Returning applicants - *Login to your Holyoke Employment Account* to check completed application. Login

*Application Information*
Contact:
Holyoke Community College

Online App. Form:
http://hcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=105317&jobboard=148


----------

